# My gf is having our baby, should I deliver?



## bulletprooftiger (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm an emt b and my girl friend is going to have our daughter any day now should I help assist our OB with delivery (she said she would let me.) but I'm fresh in the feild and kinda green, should I take this as a learning experiance or will I never look at my girlfriend the same?


----------



## epipusher (Sep 8, 2011)

host then post


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 8, 2011)

Uh no how about not


----------



## tiffany9902 (Sep 8, 2011)

i dont think you would look at her the same again... but lets you know how it goes if/when you do lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2011)

If i ever get married and have kids, I'm paying for a c-section.

Ever seen a delivery?


----------



## tiffany9902 (Sep 8, 2011)

i had 3 c-section i am not a fan of natural lol


----------



## systemet (Sep 8, 2011)

bulletprooftiger said:


> I'm an emt b and my girl friend is going to have our daughter any day now should I help assist our OB with delivery (she said she would let me.) but I'm fresh in the feild and kinda green, should I take this as a learning experiance or will I never look at my girlfriend the same?



I wouldn't / didn't.  And as it turns out wouldn't have been able to, as my daughter required a vacuum extraction, and was a nucchal cord, and was flat.  It was tough enough that the mid-wives (which here are RNs with graduate training), passed the case over to an obstetrician, which is a relatively infrequent event.

I realised my role was to be there for my wife.  She didn't need me distracted, trying to do something else.  There were plenty of other people who were better trained.  I was just going to be in the way.

I'm not saying don't ask questions, or have an interest in what's happening, but your girlfriend is going to need a lot of support.  Good luck!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Uh no how about not



Says the guy that wanted to deliver my baby if we ever got pregnant.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 8, 2011)

HOLY GOD NO.

Mate, watch a delivery on you tube and get back to us. Its a massacre down there. You don't ever wanna see you're missus' play ground depicted in that light. Honestly, from one bloke to another. Don't do it. 

Aside from the gross factor, I imagine bother her you looking at her in a clinical way. You're there for emotional support, I'd stick with that.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

Or it could be really cool for you and her both.  For being this late in the game, I am thinking the right answer is no, but just in case some other person is reading along, it doesn't have to be some big deal scary and disgusting medical thing...it could be just catching your baby, and being impressed with her- ahem- versatility in that area.

Only you and she can make this call.  Good luck!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 8, 2011)

Why not?  In the old days she would go out in the bushes by herself and deliver with no help so I don't really see any way even an emt could get in the way.  Any complications the doc will kick you out of the way.


----------



## Melclin (Sep 8, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Why not?  In the old days she would go out in the bushes by herself and deliver with no help so I don't really see any way even an emt could get in the way.  Any complications the doc will kick you out of the way.



Don't listen to him bulletprooftiger, ITS A TRAP!

That delivery room is a fully operational battle station.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 8, 2011)

Ehhh, I watched both mine and it hasn't affected "other" areas of our relationship. You don't really remember that part anyway. Two thoughts. 

1). As somebody else noted, you may be more "useful" to your girlfriend elsewhere during the delivery. 

2). abckidsmom will probably disagree, but is this taking place in a hospital? Wife had a complicated first delivery, and speaking personally, I know just enough about OB complications that home birth scares the crap out of me.


----------



## systemet (Sep 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Or it could be really cool for you and her both.  For being this late in the game, I am thinking the right answer is no, but just in case some other person is reading along, it doesn't have to be some big deal scary and disgusting medical thing...it could be just catching your baby, and being impressed with her- ahem- versatility in that area.
> 
> Only you and she can make this call.  Good luck!



And this is a valid point too.  I just want to echo that it's a personal choice.  I wouldn't feel comfortable doing this, and didn't want to, and don't want to with future pregnancies.  It's not to say that a different decision might not be just fine for OP and his girlfriend.

I also agree with usalsfyre regarding home birth.  I have a very close friend / surrogate parental figure, who's done hundreds of home births as a registered midwife in the UK [Where the midwives have real training].  Most of the time it's routine and problem-free.  Properly trained mid-wives are fantastic, and are able to take care of routine births with comparable or even better results than physicians.  But if there's ever a complication, I'd want to be in the hospital.

My beautiful daughter, who almost required a c-section, might not be here if I'd elected to do a home birth, so I'm a little biased / opinioniated when it comes to this subject 

On a lighter note, I gained so much more respect for the female sex after my wife delivered.  It's like the ultimate pulling a rabbit out of a hat trick.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Ehhh, I watched both mine and it hasn't affected "other" areas of our relationship. You don't really remember that part anyway. Two thoughts.
> 
> 1). As somebody else noted, you may be more "useful" to your girlfriend elsewhere during the delivery.
> 
> 2). abckidsmom will probably disagree, but is this taking place in a hospital? Wife had a complicated first delivery, and speaking personally, I know just enough about OB complications that home birth scares the crap out of me.



I only support educated, well-thought-out, _attended_ home births.  The mention of the OB makes me think it is not.  I do not know of any OBs that do homebirths on purpose.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 8, 2011)

Meh, I disagree on the male psyche trauma...kind of childish actually since we are all in the medical field anyways.

I "assisted" with all 3 of my kids deliveries, I cut the cord on each one, and I was the first to hold them (ruined 3 shirts). My 3rd one was the one I actually got to hold and assist on her way out as our OB knew us quite well by then and was ok allowing this.

Yes, its a mess and it is amazing watching "my toybox" absolutely get stretched beyond belief but the crazy thing is...it has not prevented me from going back.

I would never do it any other way, it was a truly great experience watching my child enter the world and being a part of that. I guess I am also lucky that I do not have a whiney wife either. I coached her just fine from down below, talked to her in calm tones and gave her all the support she needed. 

If you have the opportunity, I would absolutely recommend you catch, watch, do whatever possible to be a part of it.

For any male who says don't do it-ignore them, this is just part of the lifelong male insecurity issue we all seem to have about penis size. We like to think we are more than one can handle and then are dismayed when a watermelon pops out...we can't help but be scared on some primal level that it will never be the same for us or her.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 8, 2011)

There is no way I would have wanted to deliver my 4 kids.  My wife was the one who needed my support, not my children.  There were other people for that.  I've assisted the mother in a dozen deliveries over my carreer, I wasn't that desperate to get a few more.

It doesn't matter who delivered the baby, the kids will never know or care.  

It is a good way to get some experience though, I'm just surprised the OB said you could do it.  I've never met one yet who was willing to risk his or her carreer like that.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 8, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> There is no way I would have wanted to deliver my 4 kids.  My wife was the one who needed my support, not my children.  There were other people for that.  I've assisted the mother in a dozen deliveries over my carreer, I wasn't that desperate to get a few more.
> 
> It doesn't matter who delivered the baby, the kids will never know or care.
> 
> It is a good way to get some experience though, I'm just surprised the OB said you could do it.  I've never met one yet who was willing to risk his or her carreer like that.



It isn't about the kids...and they may care one day when they are older, care in the sense of how neat their Dad thought it was.

It is all about this being something I helped create. Why would I not be a part of the "final pregnancy act"? To me it is all about finishing what I started, plus I think it is fascinating.

But like I said, I have a strong wife totally unlike most of the other deliveries I have been a part of.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 8, 2011)

You said it yourself though, you ruined 3 shirts. You were not the guy in the gown, gloves and mask calling the shots. I think there is a big difference between being involved and cutting the cord and actually doing the delivery yourself.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2011)

*Been there done that.*

Probably they will not let you shoulder in on the OB. If you both want it and have taken the classes (childbirth, not EMT), be there for her, and once the delivery is done, they will present your new kid for you both to see. I got to cut my second kid's cord once they had tied it off.

If you bring a camera, Mom gets final cut on the editing.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> It isn't about the kids...and they may care one day when they are older, care in the sense of how neat their Dad thought it was.
> 
> It is all about this being something I helped create. Why would I not be a part of the "final pregnancy act"? To me it is all about finishing what I started, plus I think it is fascinating.
> 
> But like I said, I have a strong wife totally unlike most of the other deliveries I have been a part of.



I think there are tons of ways to be a part of this "final pregnanct act."  It doesn't have to mean catching the baby.  

I do think it's pretty neat when the dad is the first one to hold and touch the baby.  For a second or two, cause then he better give it to me, .  If it didn't mean parenting a whole 'nother child for his entire lifetime, I would love to have that first half hour after delivery a dozen more times.  It's that much of a high, that fantastic, that amazing.  

My husband was there each and every time, mostly in a support/spectator role except for that last one, and he really didn't see it that way at all.  He's a terrific dad, and totally into each and every one of our kids, but was happy to let the baby be in my domain and just take care of me for the first several months.

Every. single. family. is different, and if you go into it trying to be like all the other people, it will just delay you finding out what your normal looks like.  To the OP, talk to your girlfriend and find out what you guys want to do.  And then be willing to throw the plan out the window when the time comes and you find out that it's just not really a plannable event.


----------



## bulletprooftiger (Sep 8, 2011)

I have alot to really consider now, this delivery will be taking place in a hospital, and my OB is only allowing me to assist her side by side, no over the shoulder. As far as being there for emotional support I'm concerned, but my girlfriend and I agree that being face to face and totally involved with our starting family is every bit if not more personal and supportive as being side by side with her. As far as the slime goes that ain't no thang, so I think I've already made my decision.if it's a normal delivery I will participate as much as possible. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 8, 2011)

Aidey said:


> You said it yourself though, you ruined 3 shirts. You were not the guy in the gown, gloves and mask calling the shots. I think there is a big difference between being involved and cutting the cord and actually doing the delivery yourself.



I agree 100% and my posting was more in response to the others who said to not watch or do anything to assist. I could not imagine having passed up on those 3 opportunities-they truly are priceless.

But really...calling the shots? That consists of coaching mom on breathing, coaching her on when to push and when to relax slightly, buttering up the lips, and then watching the little guy or gals head show itself and ensure the cord is not wrapped, a little suctioning, one more push and out comes baby!! For the majority of deliveries anyways...really not a lot to it.

I just dislike how people over complicate child birth and make it out to be one of these scary events to be avoided at all costs. Yes there are some serious cases from time to time, but most of the time, all is well and should be enjoyed such.

Oh well, to each their own. I am just so glad that despite my young age at the time, I chose to be as involved as much as possible in the pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was privileged to attend two of our three kids as they came into the world.  Crazy Navy deployment to the Persian Gulf got in the way of the third one.  I would have welcomed any hands-on (cord cutting or catching), but elected to be support for the wife.  I could have handled either end [yeah, I tell me that now] and believe I can be "clinical" when I want/need to.

I was honored that the family practitioner we saw with our first pregnancy was of the attitude that I was "there" when the child was conceived, I was going to follow everything with the missus as we both went together to all the appointments.  Made me appreciate the miracle of life from beginning to birth.  TOTALLY AMAZING.

Being a patient-care representative in a military environment gave me the opportunity to assist in child birth twice (once in the back of the ambulance and once upon arrival in the emergency room with a "fast" delivery).


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 8, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> I agree 100% and my posting was more in response to the others who said to not watch or do anything to assist. I could not imagine having passed up on those 3 opportunities-they truly are priceless.



Hmm, perhaps I misundertood the OP then.  I was basing my advice on the understanding that the OP wanted to be right there between mom's legs and assisting her delivery while their OB stood back and watched.  BTW, When I say assisting, I mean that Mom delivers the baby, all we do is assist her in the delivery.

If, on the other hand, OP is getting in there to cut the cord but the OB is doing the lion's share of the assistance, I am in full agreement with AK.  There is nothing better than being involved, and in my experience, dad is always welcome to accompany the baby as it is whisked off to the nursery for evaluation.

That's where you wish there was two of you.  One to help mom to recover her composure and the other one to follow your baby down the hall.

There's a choice for you two to discuss.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Hmm, perhaps I misundertood the OP then.  I was basing my advice on the understanding that the OP wanted to be right there between mom's legs and assisting her delivery while their OB stood back and watched.  BTW, When I say assisting, I mean that Mom delivers the baby, all we do is assist her in the delivery.
> 
> If, on the other hand, OP is getting in there to cut the cord but the OB is doing the lion's share of the assistance, I am in full agreement with AK.  There is nothing better than being involved, and in my experience, dad is always welcome to accompany the baby as it is whisked off to the nursery for evaluation.
> 
> ...



And then there's a whole other school of thought that wonders if there's really any need to whisk the baby away, anyway.  There are nurses in the room in both places that have baby training, there is no pressing need to bathe the baby, the pediatrician can assess the baby in the room with mom.

I'm all for have a break after the whole labor process, and that's what the nursery is for, unless there is a problem with baby, but those first hours after the baby is born are his most alert, most peaceful hours for the whole first week, and the hormones flowing between mom and baby are supremely powerful for both of their well-beings.  My recoveries when I was never separated from the baby were way quicker (weeks quicker) than even spending 6 hours without the baby on the first day.

/steps down from soapbox, returning to medic mode (these threads bring it out in me, sorry)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2011)

3 words dude "cheese like coating"


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> 3 words dude "cheese like coating"



3 more:

"softest skin ever"


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> 3 more:
> 
> "softest skin ever"



Little poop machine 
Little cuddle bug
Little Giggle Bug 
My tickle monster

Sorry, my twins are 13 months old.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Little poop machine
> Little cuddle bug
> Little Giggle Bug
> My tickle monster
> ...



Wait 3 more years, then you can have:

Wakes Sleeping Baby.

Good grief, but I love that boy.  It's a good thing, cause usually it's not pretty if you wake my sleeping baby.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, maybe so but all of those still come out with a cheese like coating.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Yeah, maybe so but all of those still come out with a cheese like coating.



Not the 41 week, 6.5 day treasures that cook all the way to 11 pounds, 14 ounces.  

The only vernix on that baby was in the creases of her knees and armpits.  Stubborn little punk.


----------



## 18G (Sep 8, 2011)

I would say definitely yes if you both feel okay with it. As a guy (and maybe Im in the minority) I think a child being born is a very awesome and powerful thing and to have a direct part in that is a life changing moment. 

Do it though not for the clinical experience but for the bond and chance to aid your kid coming into the world. I never got to deliver any of mine but was up close and personal during the delivery and it's not that bad. Granted its nothing like in the bedroom (haha) but in the realm of what is taking place its not bad. Plus I think it can really be a bonding moment between you and your girlfriend too. 

If you do decide to deliver just remember it all goes back to normal so its all good!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 9, 2011)

When i have kids i dont even want to be present for that delivery. I hear they are messy and painful. Boo.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 9, 2011)

I prolly won't be helping too much, cause I get sympathy pains. :wacko:
I'm sure it's really just mind over matter though.


----------



## Nerd13 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not a parent so my perspective might be a little different but I would say that as long as you and your girlfriend agree and the Obstetrician is okay with you being 'involved' it would be an amazing experience! I had to spend some time in OB during my paramedic clinicals and I felt so privileged to be present for such an amazing thing as new life being brought into the world. I found myself near tearing up a bit but I was in the clinical role so I had to hold back. Maybe it's just my girly hormones but I thought it was pretty awesome. Obviously, being a woman, I would be doing the majority of the work were I to ever give birth but if my boyfriend or husband wanted to be involved with the birth of our child I would be thrilled. What amazing memories and connection to your child! 

That being said I wouldn't hold it against anyone who chose to remain next to mom the whole time either. It all depends on the kinds of memories you want to hold. Either way it will be a very emotional and exciting day! Congrats in advance!


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> And then there's a whole other school of thought that wonders if there's really any need to whisk the baby away, anyway.  There are nurses in the room in both places that have baby training, there is no pressing need to bathe the baby, the pediatrician can assess the baby in the room with mom.
> 
> I'm all for have a break after the whole labor process, and that's what the nursery is for, unless there is a problem with baby, but those first hours after the baby is born are his most alert, most peaceful hours for the whole first week, and the hormones flowing between mom and baby are supremely powerful for both of their well-beings.  My recoveries when I was never separated from the baby were way quicker (weeks quicker) than even spending 6 hours without the baby on the first day.
> 
> /steps down from soapbox, returning to medic mode (these threads bring it out in me, sorry)



Be there to support her, but by all means cut the cord, have the ob hand you your child, so you can hand him/her to your significant other. 

Thankfully at the hospital we were at they will ask if you want things done in room with you or in the nursery. Our little one never had to leave us/our room.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 9, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> I agree 100% and my posting was more in response to the others who said to not watch or do anything to assist. I could not imagine having passed up on those 3 opportunities-they truly are priceless.
> 
> But really...calling the shots? That consists of coaching mom on breathing, coaching her on when to push and when to relax slightly, buttering up the lips, and then watching the little guy or gals head show itself and ensure the cord is not wrapped, a little suctioning, one more push and out comes baby!! For the majority of deliveries anyways...really not a lot to it.
> 
> ...





ArcticKat said:


> Hmm, perhaps I misundertood the OP then.  I was basing my advice on the understanding that the OP wanted to be right there between mom's legs and assisting her delivery while their OB stood back and watched.  BTW, When I say assisting, I mean that Mom delivers the baby, all we do is assist her in the delivery.
> 
> If, on the other hand, OP is getting in there to cut the cord but the OB is doing the lion's share of the assistance, I am in full agreement with AK.  There is nothing better than being involved, and in my experience, dad is always welcome to accompany the baby as it is whisked off to the nursery for evaluation.
> 
> ...



I had the same impression as ArcticKat did about what the OP was asking, that is what I meant by calling the shots. 

My concerns aren't based on the idea that childbirth is complicated. I personally think it is a bad idea because I don't think the second most emotionally stressed out person in the room should be wearing the catchers mitt ^_^. I also think it is important for him to be available to his GF, and not stuck down at her feet. If this wasn't their first child it may be different, but for a green EMT having his first kid I think it is best to let the OB handle things. I do agree 100% that he should be there and be involved.


----------



## systemet (Sep 9, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> And then there's a whole other school of thought that wonders if there's really any need to whisk the baby away, anyway.  There are nurses in the room in both places that have baby training, there is no pressing need to bathe the baby, the pediatrician can assess the baby in the room with mom.
> 
> I'm all for have a break after the whole labor process, and that's what the nursery is for, unless there is a problem with baby, but those first hours after the baby is born are his most alert, most peaceful hours for the whole first week, and the hormones flowing between mom and baby are supremely powerful for both of their well-beings.  My recoveries when I was never separated from the baby were way quicker (weeks quicker) than even spending 6 hours without the baby on the first day.
> 
> /steps down from soapbox, returning to medic mode (these threads bring it out in me, sorry)



Where I'm living right now, they basically never separate the parents from the infant.  One parents is always present.  Even if the baby comes out flat, the father gets taken with the resuscitation team.

If the child is healthy, they just get wrapped in a bathroom, and given to mum to hold.  The routine is for the father to cut the cord.  I like this a lot.

I agree with other people, that it's nice to get to cut the cord.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 9, 2011)

*generically though it is not good to treat family or close friends.*

They remember when you hurt them, you will have trouble making the hard calls fast enough, and the inevitable post-illness critiques will drive a wedge. 
Not to mention you do not have the miystique (fiction writers call it "a willing suspension of disbelief"); you aren't Johhny or Roy, you're the guy who burns the toast, so why should she believe you when you say anything.
Other than "I love you".

(Hey, I was liking the three word baby haikus):rofl:.


----------



## tommyG (Sep 29, 2011)

Naw, don't do it.  She needs your support as a mate.  Let others who won't be emotionally involved do the delivery.


----------



## Lozenger19 (Sep 30, 2011)

It's up to you and your gf

She will need: want lots of support, so talk to her about it and it might be avoid idea to talk to her midwife as well (for her advice).

Let us know the outcome


----------



## EMSrush (Sep 30, 2011)

systemet said:


> i realised my role was to be there for my wife.  She didn't need me distracted, trying to do something else.  There were plenty of other people who were better trained.



this!!!


----------



## epipusher (Sep 30, 2011)

What page are the pics on?


----------



## Implied Consent (Sep 30, 2011)

you should do it, if you never want to look at her vag the same way again


----------



## rforsythe (Sep 30, 2011)

systemet said:


> I realised my role was to be there for my wife.  She didn't need me distracted, trying to do something else.  There were plenty of other people who were better trained.  I was just going to be in the way.



Agreed.  There will be a bunch of people in the room far more qualified than you (assuming you're not delivering on the side of the road - it's not like all us dads weren't thinking about that possibility), and at that moment you have an important responsibility -- to be a dad to your kid, and a partner to your girlfriend/wife.  It's not a moment you want to have other responsibility in if you can help it; this comes once and you should be in it emotionally.

Oh, congrats!  Our 2nd is coming in a week and a half as well.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 1, 2011)

Implied Consent said:


> you should do it, if you never want to look at her vag the same way again



And the shallow gene pool of EMS returns. 

A real man has more appreciation and respect for his lady to even consider your comment being anything more than juvenile humor.

Don't be a jacka$$.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2011)

Play nice.


----------



## Missedcue (Oct 2, 2011)

As EMT's we are all medical professionals, although it doesn't seem like anyone on this thread cares to act like one. Aside from being a father and witnessing the miracle of life and what-not, delivering a baby for the first time in a clinical setting with others on hand to help if things go sideways is SOOOO much better than being faced with a crowning baby in the back of your rig for the first time with no prior experience. I say dive in, get hands on, deliver that kid and marvel at how amazing your girlfriend's vagina is.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rode with a medic the other day that delivered his last child. It was his 5th or 6th delivery overall. He didn't have any regrets about the experience, but personally, I wouldn't endeavor to do such a thing until I had some experience with other people's kids.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Missedcue said:


> As EMT's we are all medical professionals, although it doesn't seem like anyone on this thread cares to act like one. Aside from being a father and witnessing the miracle of life and what-not, delivering a baby for the first time in a clinical setting with others on hand to help if things go sideways is SOOOO much better than being faced with a crowning baby in the back of your rig for the first time with no prior experience. I say dive in, get hands on, deliver that kid and marvel at how amazing your girlfriend's vagina is.



Its YOUR child your own flesh and blood. I personally would want someone with experience delivering not someone who is trying to figure it out for next time.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't do it, in theory it sounds like an awesome idea, but if the kid comes out breech(sp) and has an APGAR of 2 youll :censored::censored::censored::censored: yourself bc you aren't in the proper environment to get your baby the care it needs. If you wanna get a front row seat to her vagina ask the OB doc if u can assist in the delivery. As a female that's what I would want, for myself my baby & bf/ husband


----------



## Missedcue (Oct 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Its YOUR child your own flesh and blood. I personally would want someone with experience delivering not someone who is trying to figure it out for next time.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



people have been delivering babies for many centuries longer than there were hospitals and doctors, and if you are in a hospital there are MD's and RN's right there in case things go pear-shaped.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2011)

Missedcue said:


> people have been delivering babies for many centuries longer than there were hospitals and doctors, and if you are in a hospital there are MD's and RN's right there in case things go pear-shaped.



I love that excuse! Long before there were doctors and nurses there was also a ridiculously high mother/infant mortality rate. We have docs for a reason. Let them deliver and support your spouse.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Missedcue said:


> As EMT's we are all medical professionals, although it doesn't seem like anyone on this thread cares to act like one. Aside from being a father and witnessing the miracle of life and what-not, delivering a baby for the first time in a clinical setting with others on hand to help if things go sideways is SOOOO much better than being faced with a crowning baby in the back of your rig for the first time with no prior experience. I say dive in, get hands on, deliver that kid and marvel at how amazing your girlfriend's vagina is.



I say marvel at your girlfriends amazing vagina  topside and when she isn't pushing something the size of a pumpkin through it.

I love vagina as much as the next guy, probably more but the image of a guy with a tool belt, a light on his head elbow deep in your girls amazing vagina is going to take some time to recover from.

I'm a professional, sorry but thats the gods honest truth.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 9, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> I say marvel at your girlfriends amazing vagina  topside and when she isn't pushing something the size of a pumpkin through it.
> 
> I love vagina as much as the next guy, probably more but the image of a guy with a tool belt, a light on his head elbow deep in your girls amazing vagina is going to take some time to recover from.
> 
> I'm a professional, sorry but thats the gods honest truth.










I would have to agree.  Let the people with a lot more education, training, and experience do what they do.


----------



## Calichic (Oct 12, 2011)

I personally wouldn't, She is going to need your support 
and since it is so personal to you will be caught in the emotional part of it to think clearly..Maybe being involved yes but not actual delivery 
especially if it does not go smoothly


----------



## BlakeFabian (Oct 16, 2011)

Seriously? Have you ever seen a delivery? Sh** gets messed up down there during delivery. If you deliver your child, I don't think you'll ever want to have sex with your girlfriend again. You'll look at her vagina and keep remembering that horrid & messy day.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 16, 2011)

BlakeFabian said:


> Seriously? Have you ever seen a delivery? Sh** gets messed up down there during delivery. If you deliver your child, I don't think you'll ever want to have sex with your girlfriend again. You'll look at her vagina and keep remembering that horrid & messy day.



That comment just highlights your immaturity.  I'm really hoping you're about 19 years old and not 40.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 16, 2011)

Seriously...I am absolutely amazed at the asinine comments of someone telling this guy or anyone that stuff gets messed up down there and you will never wanna have sex again or will be scarred for life....seriously?? How old are you and have you ever had a child of your own or witnessed one???

As said earlier, I assisted with all 3 of my kids, all were vag births and all stretched "my playground" beyond belief...but that is what was amazing. Amazing that the woman I had children with was able to do this to her body, her body being able to accommodate those 3 kids entering this world.

Absolutely amazing!!! It is indescribable. And apparently since I had 3 kids, it seems not only was I able to return to my playground to impregnate again, I went there many, many times and it was no less enjoyable.

So all I have to say is this...Grow Up! And until you have had children of your own with a woman you love and until you have been there in between her legs watching your child enter the world, you really cannot have a valid opinion on anything regarding this matter of how one will feel watching a vagina get stretched until you have actually been there done that. (Watching videos or other women have babies is not the same as if it were your own woman with your own child).


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 16, 2011)

Amen Brotha.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 17, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Seriously...I am absolutely amazed at the asinine comments of someone telling this guy or anyone that stuff gets messed up down there and you will never wanna have sex again or will be scarred for life....seriously?? How old are you and have you ever had a child of your own or witnessed one???
> 
> As said earlier, I assisted with all 3 of my kids, all were vag births and all stretched "my playground" beyond belief...but that is what was amazing. Amazing that the woman I had children with was able to do this to her body, her body being able to accommodate those 3 kids entering this world.
> 
> ...



PS  The extreme flexibility of the tissues in question only improve the recreational purposes therein.


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2011)

I have delivered Babies in the Field and at the Hospital and thought it was awesome, best part of my Job. What a female body is capable of is amazing.

When my wife Delivers however I will be uptop with her holding her hand and helping to coach her, not that I have anything against delivering your own baby this is just where I personally would prefer to be.

That being said, a Field delivery does save the person thousands of Dollars, a Paramedic delivering is a lot cheaper than an OB!

If the situation did arise where I did have to deliver my own child, I would be game and remember it forever.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Fish said:


> That being said, a Field delivery does save the person thousands of Dollars, a Paramedic delivering is a lot cheaper than an OB!



We should charge more.


----------



## mspazz (Oct 19, 2011)

My child was born about 6 months before I even knew I was going to go to be an EMT so I had no thoughts about it, but with my next child I might ask the OB to let me.  It was a BLOODY mess, I'm serious, blood on the walls, ceiling, all over the doctor, bed looked like a butcher shop, but it was the coolest thing I've ever seen.  My wife hated my guts for the entire delivery so I wasn't allowed anywhere near her until our daughter was out.  Her mom did all the heavy petting and stuff. ha


----------



## guttruck (Oct 20, 2011)

<-----Not a big fan of catching babys 

Just because I'm one of those people who always prepare for the worse case senario I would have it at a capable hospital. Just stand beside her and let her cuss at you. No need to be doing the job of the people you are already paying to do.


----------

